# Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt



## holly1357 (17. Apr. 2011)

Hi,

nach langen hin und her ob hochteich oder bepflanztem Bodenfilter haben wir unser neues projekt in angriff genommen.

im vorderen teil befand sich vorher eine hässliche hecke, welche auch immr breiter wurde....

somit kam uns die idee, den filter schon im vorgarten beginnen zu lassen. somit wird das ganze teil jetzt 11,5 m lang mit einem fassungsvermögen von rund 6,5 m³.

Das ganze lastet auf 40 Betonfundamenten waren etwa 50 Sack Betonestrich.

Der unterrahmen inkl. der fundamente sind jetzt endlich fertig.  nun kann der ausbau beginnen.

gruß holly


----------



## Olli.P (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo Holly,

das sieht ja noch nach ganz schön viel Arbeit aus............... 

Verläuft die Uk in Waage?

Wie solls jetzt weiter geh'n?

Immer schön Bebildert weiter Berichten!


----------



## holly1357 (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi,

ich sag immer man braucht ein projekt pro jahr..... daran kann man festhalten....

die komplette UK ist in waage.... jetzt kommt als nächstes das deck aus 22mm OSB platten....

bis das erste wasser läuft ist noch ein langer weg...... besonders als ich jetzt sie preise fürs granulat mal eingeholt habe.... .die haben ja ein an der waffel, was die für lavabruch haben wollen..... wären bei mir rund 3000€....

da brauch ich noch ne alternative..... den faktor habe ich unterschätzt.... .ich dachte eigentlich das die konstruktion und und die folie das teuerste an dem projekt sind.

mal sehen..... 

gruß holly


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo Holly,

eigentlich braucht man immer 2 Projekte im Jahr, ein Sommerprojekt und damit man im Winter nicht verblödet ein Winterprojekt. 

Das sieht sehr genial aus, was Du da treibst. Füll doch erstmal mit Kies, da haben vor einigen Jahren auch die Bakies überlebt und dann kannst Du ja über einen Zeitraum x austauschen. Ich würde den Kies drin lassen oder untermengen. Im Kieswerk zu haben für 3 Euro den Hänger voll.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## mitch (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

hallo Holly,

kies hat eine eine im vergleich zu lavagranulat eine viel zu kleine oberfläche  würde ich ned nehmen. hast du schon mal in deiner baywa nachgefragt € ? 

wie hoch soll denn der bodenfilter werden - bis zur terasse ?



winterstreugranulat = lavagranulat ???   vielleicht kann da jemand noch was dazu sagen  


> rutsch-ex ist ein natürliches Mineral vulkanischen Ursprungs



http://www.linx.de/Unternehmen--553...ik+Stenzel+GmbH----5530239::showsc_74695.html

http://www.umwelttechnik-stenzel.de...treu/?XTCsid=e64cfba681abb4f8ca2c5714e1141908


----------



## morgaine (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo holly,

da wir auch über so ein Monster von Bodenfilter verfügen möchte ich dir noch ein zwei Tips mit auf den weg geben 

Hast du schon mal über eine eventuelle Reinigung nach gedacht? Jeder Filter muss irgendwann mal gereinigt werden. Auf einer Länge von 11,5 m solltest du 3 bis 4 Bodenabläufe setzen, diese mit Drainagerohren verbinden. So kannst du deinen Filter bei Bedarf auch mal kreftig durch spühlen 

Kies solltest du nicht verwenden. Allerdings bittet sich auch gebrochener Blähton sehr gut an oder eine Mischung aus Lava und Blähton. Auch solltest du eine Folie verwenden die der Rizome von Rohkolben und Shilf standhält. Den das sind die Pflanzen die in einen Bodenfilter gehören, da sie mit ihren starken Rizomen immer wieder neue wege für das Wasser schaffen.

Lg.
morg.


----------



## holly1357 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

hi,

kies ist klar..... dem fehlt die oberfläche, was wahrscheinlich noch in frage kommt, wäre blähton bruch.... soll sich angeblich auch dafür eignen.

baywa.... kommt noch..... ist ja noch ne zeit hin, bis die befüllung kommt....

wegen der höhe..... auf dem ersten bild sieht man die brüstung vom kellerabgang.... das wird auch die höhe vom fertigen filter.... rund 400 mm über der terrasse.... beckeninnemaß wären dann 700 x 800mm.

für alle die an der statik zweifeln, jede zwischenstrebe ist mit 4 verstärkten winkeln 90x90x60 verschraubt, zusätzlich pro flanke 4 kammnägel, und übers hirn noch zusätzlich ein 8x180er spax....das sollte dann später verwindungssteif werden.

die reinigung..... klar schon in der überlegung...... aber wenn die spülschächte nicht so teuer wären..... 
ich dachte jetzt eigentlich an einen... .mit jeweils 6m rohr pro seite.....

aber ich denke es werden dann doch mindestens 2 werden.... somit wären es nur 3m pro seite.....

folie werde ich dann die gleiche wie im teich nehmen... .die hat sich bewährt.... hab auch die gesamte sumpfzone damit gemacht, und noch kein leck gehabt.... da hab ich 1,2mm pvc.. .

so, heute hab ich die OSB platten besorgt..... ich denke mal, samstag gehts weiter.... .


gruß holly


----------



## scholzi (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi Leute
nur mal kurz zu Lava
Lavastrat von Kann http://www.kann-bausysteme.de/produkte/lavastrat.html?tx_wpprodmod_pi1[detail]=52 sollte bei fast jedem Baumarkt bestellbar sein und ist auch als BigPack erhältlich!
Preislich kann ich leider nichts sagen!


----------



## heiko_243 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Ich habe für Lava 2-8 (das entspricht recht gut dem Winter-Streumaterial) knapp 50,- EUR/m³ gezahlt inkl. Lieferung bei einer Gesamtabnahmemenge von 6m³. Kies wäre nicht billiger gewesen - kostet zwar pro Tonne gut die Hälfte, hat dafür aber ein um Faktor 2,5 geringeres Volumen.
Bei mir war der örtliche Baustoffhändler am günstigsten.


----------



## holly1357 (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

das projekt ist in die nächste instanz gegangen.....

hier ein paar neue bilder.....


----------



## toschbaer (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo Holly,
mein Erfahrungstipp hierzu ist, in die Lava Drainagerohre ( mit 5 cm Durchmesser) zu legen. Zunächst alle10- 15cm in der Breite, dann eine Schicht Lava; darauf wieder Drainagerohre usw. 
Ich weiß, da kommt einiges zusammen  , aber so wird die Lava auch überall durchströmt und Du kannst den Bodenfilter mit 4-20m³/h Wasser fahren.
Zu Deinen Rückspülschächten - da würde ich Gittersteine nehmen.
Mauere 3 Schächte 30- 40cm breit - die Steine so vermauern, dass die Gitter zur  Fließrichtung des Wassers zeigen. Ich würde zum Mauern Trasszement nehmen, da er nicht so viel Phoshate ans Wasser abgibt.


LG,
Friedhelm


----------



## holly1357 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

hi,

jetzt ist wieder ein wenig zeit ins land gegangen.....

jetzt ist inzwischen die folie drin, die abflussverrohrung installiert, die außenverkleidung angebracht......

es geht vorran.....

granulat ist bestellt, hab doch was günstigeres gefunden.... der m³ für 128 € plus steuer und lieferung.....

jetzt kostet die füllung inkl. lieferung 900€

ich denke das ist OK.


gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (21. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi,

nu läuft alles.

und alles reibungslos. Hier die aktuellen bilder vom einlauf, und der füllung mit granulat.

gruß holly


----------



## holly1357 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi,

auch wenn keine reaktion von euch kommt, stelle ich noch ein paar bilder ein. 

Die abtrennung zwischen Lava und Unterwasserpflanzenbereich ist heute gekommen.

Echt der Hammer.... Viel zu Schade den rahmen im Granulat zu verstecken. Absolut sauber gearbeitet.

Hätte ich so nicht erwartet. 

Inzwischen sind auch die ersten Unterwasserpflanzen eingezogen....

Die Glasplatten zu Abtrennung wurden auch schon gesetzt.....

gruß holly


----------



## scholzi (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi Holly


> auch wenn keine reaktion von euch kommt, stelle ich noch ein paar bilder ein.


Super Doku von dir....!auch wenn keiner antwortet   Ich hoffe du bleibst trotzdem am Ball (bin auch heimlicher Mitleser )


> granulat ist bestellt, hab doch was günstigeres gefunden.... der m³ für 128 €


hast du auch ne Quelle?


----------



## sante (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo Holly

da hast du dir aber was schönes gebaut. ist wirklich eine augenweide es anzusehen.


----------



## holly1357 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi,

das Granulat hab ich aus einem nahegelegenen Kieswerk, welches auch mit Natursteinen handelt.

ist 8/16 lava aus der Eifel. Kosten 128€ pro Tonne zzgl. Mwst. Vom Gewicht her sehr schwer kalkulierbar,

weil es doch recht stark Feuchtigkeit aufnimmt. Laut Hersteller sind es 1,1 Tonnen pro m³.

Haut aber nicht so ganz hin... Ich hab dann doch noch 1,5 Tonnen mit dem Hänger holen müssen.

Die Hauptlieferung kam aber mit dem LKW. Rund 5,5 Tonnen. Da hat die Anlieferung 60€ gekostet.

Lieferung im Bigpack wären pro m³ 23€ dazu gekommen, zzgl. Lieferung.

gruß holly


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo Holly,

wie sieht denn der Bf jetzt aus?

Immer noch so und so oder hat sich noch was getan. Evtl. die Folie am Rand versteckt............. 

Zeig doch mal neue Bilder........... :smoki


----------



## holly1357 (28. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

hi olli,

sieht immer noch so aus.... nur die pflanzen im vorderen becken kümmern vor sich hin, (ist aber ein anderer thread)

Der Handlauf ist bestellt, aber das sägewerk kommt nicht in die gänge....

zur abdeckung der folie kommt oben noch ein balken aus lärche drauf mit den maßen 160x 40mm....

ich denke mal das die lieferung nächste woche kommt....

dann gehts weiter, und neu bilder folgen.


gruß holly


----------



## Mathias2508 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

_Hallo holly,

hab mir deine Doku mal gerade in Ruhe durchgelesen,und hab dabei gesehen das du die OSB Platten im zweiten Teil ofen gelassen hast.Ist das so gewollt?
Wenn ja,hast du sie dann wenigstens lackiert?
Unbehandelte OSB Platten haben nämlich die dumme Angewohnheit im Wasser aufzuquellen und dann auseinander zu fallen.

Ansonsten sieht das ganze schon genial aus.

Grüße aus dem Norden Mathias_


----------



## newbee (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*



holly1357 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> auch wenn keine reaktion von euch kommt, stelle ich noch ein paar bilder ein.
> 
> ...










Mathias2508 schrieb:


> _Hallo holly,
> 
> hab mir deine Doku mal gerade in Ruhe durchgelesen,und hab dabei gesehen das du die OSB Platten im zweiten Teil ofen gelassen hast.Ist das so gewollt?
> Wenn ja,hast du sie dann wenigstens lackiert?
> ...





Na dann hast Du aber nicht alles gelesen hat doch oben seine Abtrennung gezeigt


----------



## holly1357 (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi, genau so ist es. Die platte die du gesehen hast war nur das Provisorium bis der schlosser den Rahmen für die Abtrennung fertig hatte. Die osb platten wurden nur teilweise mit bitumen gestrichen, aber das hatte nur denn Grund,das sie beim Regen nicht sofort aufquellen. Es ist ja nicht an einem Tag entstanden. Dje senkrechtenplatten sind garnicht gestrichen. Aber gut hinterlueftet.

Gruß holly


----------



## Mathias2508 (30. Juli 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

 _Hallo holly,

das so ein Projekt nicht an einem Tag entsteht ist mir schon bewußt,da hät ich wohl mal meine Brille vohrher putzen sollen

Grüße Mathias_


----------



## holly1357 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hi,

so nun ist alles fertig..... und noch die versprochenen restlichen bilder....

gruß holly


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo Holly

Was machst du eigentlich im Winter mit dem Bodenfilter?
Wasser raus?
Durchlaufen lassen?
Ich frag nur wegen den Frost und isoliert ist ja bei dir nichts, oder?

Danke für eine Rückmeldung!

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## doh (19. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Hallo Knut,

holly war schon eine ganze Zeit nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs.


> Letzte Aktivität: 09.08.2012 17:55


Aber evtl ließt er es ja trotzdem und gibt Antwort


----------



## karsten. (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Moin

ersatzweise 

gebremst durchlaufen lassen ! 

schönes WE


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (20. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*

Danke Karsten!

Ich hab auch vor meinen BF gedrosselt durchlaufen zu lassen.
Der ist eingegraben und hat ein V-Provil.
Sorgen mache ich mir höchstens wegen der eingegrabenen Regentonnen, aber die kann man ja ersetzen 

Nur bei der Konstuktion von Holly hatte ich mich gefragt, wie die sich wohl bei Frost verhält: gerade Wände, freistehend und keine Isolierung 

Aber wenn er hier nicht mehr aktiv ist, hat er vermutlich damit keine Probleme.

Viele Grüße 

Knut


----------



## fbr (2. Jan. 2016)

toschbaer schrieb:


> *AW: Bodenfilter - unser neues projekt*
> 
> Hallo Holly,
> mein Erfahrungstipp hierzu ist, in die Lava Drainagerohre ( mit 5 cm Durchmesser) zu legen. Zunächst alle10- 15cm in der Breite, dann eine Schicht Lava; darauf wieder Drainagerohre usw.
> ...



Hallo Friedhelm
ich bin auf dein Posting gelesen und erlaube mir dich und auch alle anderen zu fragen wie sehen deine Erfahrungen heute aus?
Passt der Aufbau noch?
Mit welchen Planzen hast Du den Filter bepflanzt? 

Danke im Voraus für eure Tipps


----------



## toschbaer (3. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Franz,
der Aufbau des Boden-Pflanzenfilters ist so geblieben!
Da ich einen Schacht vor dem Bodenfilter habe, kann ich auch sagen, dass dieser auch sauber ist. (weder Dreck noch Schlamm)
Die Bakterien, Wasserasseln und Krebse verrichten ihre Arbeit. 
Was ich ein wenig geändert habe ist: Der Einlauf ist ein Rieselfilter, gefüllt mit großen Siporax und Bio-Cristal.
An Pflanzen sind __ Schilf, Minze, Sumpfdotter, __ Brunnenkresse, Pfeilblatt, schwimmendes- und Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß, __ Schwanenblume und die am meisten wuchernde Pflanze ist der blaue __ Weiderich, der sich auch ganz gut entfernen lässt. (diese Pflanze würde ich jedem im Pflanzenfilter empfehlen!)
Unterwasserpflanzen sind noch __ Wasserpest, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserstern, und Laichkräuter.
 Ich dünge die Pflanzen 2x im Jahr mit Algenmehl und gebe noch ca. 2 kg EM Keramikpulver und 15 kg Tonmineralien in den Teich.
Jetzt möchtest Du vielleicht auch wissen, wieviel Futter ich den Fischen gebe?
15 kg sinkendes für den Winter (KKF)
60 kg schwimmendes von WR und KKF
5 kg  KKF-Vitasnack und 1x die Woche Farbfutter von WR darf ich nicht so viel von geben (Nibanhi)

AXO,
Schöne Weihnachten gehabt zu haben
und allen ein schönes neues Jahr,
Gesundheit und Zufriedenheit!
Ein erfolgreiches Teichjahr
und immer gesunde Fische!

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## fbr (3. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
DANKE für den TOLLEN und informativen Bericht!

Deine Fische haben auch hunger wie Du schreibst  



toschbaer schrieb:


> Ich dünge die Pflanzen 2x im Jahr mit Algenmehl und gebe noch ca. 2 kg EM Keramikpulver und 15 kg Tonmineralien in den Teich.


Sind die Planzen zu klein oder warum der Dünger und die anderen Zugaben?

Hast Du vielleicht Fotos von deinem Filtergraben für mich/uns?

Dir auch ein schönes erfolgreiches Jahr mit dem Teich und Gesundheit für alle


----------



## toschbaer (6. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Franz,
ja die Pflanzen würden mickern und gelb werden, trotz des relativ vielen Futters.
Somit gebe ich den Fischen, Krebsen, Kleintieren und Pflanzen zusätzlich noch Kalkelemente und Mineralien.
Fotos habe ich gerade keine zur Hand,da könnte man auch nicht genau den Aufbau des Boden-Pflanzenfilters sehen, außer vieler Pflanzen
Wichtig sind Schächte und genügend Drainagerohre (50er), mindestens alle 9 cm in der vertikalen und horizontalen.
Das Lava sollte nicht kleiner als 16/32 sein.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## fbr (7. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
danke für die Infos!
Da kann Mann/Frau sich gleich eine Großpackung Schlauch besorgen um später alles gut spülen zu können!


----------



## fbr (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo,
wie sieht es im Winter mit den Temperaturverlusten aus da die Wassermenge im Filter ja nicht sehr hoch ist?


----------



## toschbaer (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Franz,
ok, ich habe schon größere Boden-Pflanzenfilter gesehen, aber die 4,5m³ sind schon ausreichend.
Bisher hatte ich noch keine Eisdecke auf dem Teich, da immer Brunnenwasser (ca. 15m³) in den Teich läuft.

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## troll20 (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
15 m³ pro Stunde, Tag oder Woche ?
bei 15 m³ am Tag wäre ja schon fast keine Filterung mehr nötig.


----------



## toschbaer (8. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Rene,
ca.15m³ am Tag ( mal mehr x weniger)
Wenn der Teich nicht gefiltert wird, könnte ich die Fische nach 1 Woche nicht mehr sehen.
Du weißt doch selbst, was die Koi am wühlen und rupfen sind

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## fbr (9. Jan. 2016)

Hallo Friedhelm,
wie oft reinigst Du die Drain-Rohre mit dem Hochdruckreiniger? 
Sind schon mal welche zugewachsen?


----------



## toschbaer (8. Jan. 2018)

Oh 
Hallo Franz,
bisher sind noch keine Rohre zugewachsen oder versottet.
Ich habe ja auch glück, das ich Krebse habe, die alles sauber halten.
Bei dem neuen Bodenfilter

 habe ich auch 5 zwei Sommerlinge (auch Männer) in den Schacht gegeben- zum putzen und ....
Dort wird im Frühling natürlich noch ein 400l Rieselfilter aufgestellt.

LG
und ein zufriedenes - erfolgreiches Teichjahr

Friedhelm


----------



## fbr (20. Jan. 2018)

Hallo Friedhelm,
DANKE für den Lagebericht


----------

